
Mozilla Labs calls for next generation concept browsers.  A few are also showcased. - fiaz
http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-the-concept-series-call-for-participation/
======
cypress-hill
yuck! classic "loved by designers, hated by users" stuff

all of these concepts put TOO MUCH information on the page

its at the level of NOISE

i want less information - i want the information when i need it, not in an
unending stream. my best "default" ui - a blank screen. i haven't signalled
that i need infomation yet, so don't give me any. when i request data, give me
only what i ask for

classic abuse of these examples - weather data. who the hell actually runs
these weather widgets that show you the weather on your desktop??? wow, its 78
and sunny, just like it was two minutes ago! this is the type of data people
ACTUALLY check once a day or less. putting it in my face is just giving me
more pointless noise to distract me

~~~
timcederman
I became worried when the credits for the first one went as long as they
did... and then I wasn't disappointed at how awful the demo was. I couldn't
watch more than a couple of minutes of it.

~~~
cypress-hill
indeed, how many times could they plaster "jesse james garrett" up
there???sheesh

